# unmatched entries in logwatch after postfix upgrade

## .:chrome:.

i'm running postfix-2.3.6

after postfix upgrade, logwatch reports every mail processed as an unmatched entry

how can i solve this problem?

follow an example:

 *Quote:*   

>  ################### Logwatch 7.3 (03/24/06) #################### 
> 
>         Processing Initiated: Fri Feb 16 10:38:33 2007
> 
>         Date Range Processed: yesterday
> ...

 

and after some lines...:

 *Quote:*   

>  **Unmatched Entries**
> 
>  8DE8030008AC: to=<...>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=local, delay=35, delays=35/0.03/0/0.11, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin /procmail -a "DOMAIN")
> 
>  E978230008AC: to=<...>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=20, delays=0.31/0/0/20, dsn=2.7.1, status=sent (254 2.7.1 Ok, discarded, id=14589-03 - SPAM)
> ...

 

----------

## Mr.C.

You need to update your version of logwatch, or just the postfix filter portion.  The version of postfix you are running adds a new field to the log entries and the older version of the postfix logwatch filter does not capture those correctly.

Update either from:

http://www.mikecappella.com/logwatch

and pickup the file postfix.tgz, unpack and read the README file, or obtain the latest version of logwatch at:

www.logwatch.org

Both have my latest postfix filter.

MrC.

----------

